# Beautiful Whisky Flasks



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 2, 2021)

These all just came in yesterday. I got all of these for only around $125. Probably around $2,000 worth of stuff here. That shoe fly coffin flask is definitely worth at least $1,000. Never documented on the internet until now. Not one speck of information on the company. Hard to beat a flask like that. There is also a hotel bar flask too. I could only find one other example of it on internet. Could it possibly be a saloon bar flask ? Some saloons were sort of hotels. Never the less it’s a great one. I have got on a whisky flask kick now. These are some of my best items. In the future I shall post these separate except the 2 ones that are the same.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 2, 2021)

Great group - how’d you get them


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 2, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Great group - how’d you get them


Should I give up my secrets? I have gotten some EXTREMELY good deals lately.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 2, 2021)

Some decent finds there, the 3rd one hidden in the back from Baltimore is super common, dug quite a few back in the day. You might make some money on these -not too sure about the amount your thinking though.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 2, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Some decent finds there, the 3rd one hidden in the back from Baltimore is super common, dug quite a few back in the day. You might make some money on these -not too sure about the amount your thinking though.


Usually those plain old rectangle ones with the vertical embossing aren’t worth much. They aren’t very popular too. None of these are going to be sold anytime soon. There is definitely 3 of them that will be in my collection for a long time.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 2, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Should I give up my secrets? I have gotten some EXTREMELY good deals lately.


Well I just meant in general - local tag sale - a shop- an old collector - found o line 
Not looking for details


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 2, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Well I just meant in general - local tag sale - a shop- an old collector - found o line
> Not looking for details


Sorry. Lol. Bought online.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> These all just came in yesterday. I got all of these for only around $125. Probably around $2,000 worth of stuff here. That shoe fly coffin flask is definitely worth at least $1,000. Never documented on the internet until now. Not one speck of information on the company. Hard to beat a flask like that. There is also a hotel bar flask too. I could only find one other example of it on internet. Could it possibly be a saloon bar flask ? Some saloons were sort of hotels. Never the less it’s a great one. I have got on a whisky flask kick now. These are some of my best items. In the future I shall post these separate except the 2 ones that are the same. View attachment 222605


Hotel, if you didn't mind sleeping on the floor probably not far from the ever present spittoons. Saloons were a town meeting place, chapel, restaurant, hotel, and a bar among other things like gambling casino and whore house. Very popular place.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

